# 1 more to help ID please



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

as the title says. these were in bunches low growing in the foreground when I saw them. for some reason it's starting to melt now.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It's a hygro, maybe 'kompacta," but I can't be 100% on that....


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't tell anything from that. If it survives, maybe another pic then?


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> It's a hygro, maybe 'kompacta," but I can't be 100% on that....


no it wasn't a compacta. hopefully it'll survive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

